# موسوعة الغاز الحضارات المخفيه (متجدد وحصري)



## dodo jojo (25 مايو 2013)

:smi106:
سلام ونعمه..انا الصبح بس كتبت مواضيع عن الحضارات والغازها المخفيه ولقيت الناس متجاوبه معايا والموضوع عاجبها وهو فعلا موضوع مشوق ومليان بالمعلومات القيمه والمفيده..فانا قلت مادام الناس بتحب المواضيع دى والالغاز واسرار الحضارت كده...نعمل موسوعه وكل يوم موضوع او موضوعين وانا متاكد ان الناس متشوقه علشان تعرف ايه اسرار الحضارات المجهوله واللى مش معروفه..وربنا يقدرنى ويساعدنى واعرف افيدكوا بموضوعى المتواضع..يارب يكون الموضوع يعجبكوا وافيدكوا..وشكرا كتير لتاسونى كلدانيه اللى شجعتنى على الموضوع واهتمت بيه...اخوكم dodo jojo​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

فكرة حلوة اوى يادودو
جميلة فعلا
نفذها


----------



## V mary (25 مايو 2013)

*متابعة معاك​*


----------



## dodo jojo (25 مايو 2013)

متشكر لتشجيعكوا وردودكوا الحلوه يا تاسونى لارا وتاسونى في ميري​


----------



## dodo jojo (25 مايو 2013)

من موضوعاتى البدائيه علشان اللى مشافهاش:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=233152
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=233103​


----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2013)

موسوعة جميلة كلنا نريد ان نعرف الحضارات القديمة المخفية
بانتظار مواضيعك الشيقة
ربنا يبارك مجهودك ​


----------



## dodo jojo (26 مايو 2013)

شكرا يا تاسونى كلدانيه على ردك المشجع...الفضل يرجع لحضرتك ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2013)

اة شوفت مواضيعك البدائية
بجد جميلة وشيقة يادودو


----------



## dodo jojo (26 مايو 2013)

موضوع (1):روعة اهرامات الجيزه وتعامد الكواكب عليها!
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=233204​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2013)

dodo jojo قال:


> :smi106:
> سلام ونعمه..انا الصبح بس كتبت مواضيع عن الحضارات والغازها المخفيه ولقيت الناس متجاوبه معايا والموضوع عاجبها وهو فعلا موضوع مشوق ومليان بالمعلومات القيمه والمفيده..فانا قلت مادام الناس بتحب المواضيع دى والالغاز واسرار الحضارت كده...نعمل موسوعه وكل يوم موضوع او موضوعين وانا متاكد ان الناس متشوقه علشان تعرف ايه اسرار الحضارات المجهوله واللى مش معروفه..وربنا يقدرنى ويساعدنى واعرف افيدكوا بموضوعى المتواضع..يارب يكون الموضوع يعجبكوا وافيدكوا..وشكرا كتير لتاسونى كلدانيه اللى شجعتنى على الموضوع واهتمت بيه...اخوكم dodo jojo​



احلى دودو بالبلد
هاااااااااااااااايل يا باشا
تقييم للجميل


----------



## dodo jojo (26 مايو 2013)

مستاهلهوش يا كليمو متشكر جدا بجد على مرورك الكريم​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2013)

تستاهل احلى تقييييم يادودو على مجهودك


----------



## dodo jojo (26 مايو 2013)

متشكر يا لارا كتييييييييييييييييير على تقييمك وعلى مرورك


----------



## GoGo No Way (26 مايو 2013)

... متـــــابع وشكرا على الموضوع ..

اذا كنت مهتم فعلا اقرأ كتب علاء الحلبى .." ما قبل الطوفان " 

وبعض الكتب الاخرى ... ومنتظر منك موضوع عن الحضارة السومرية ..


----------



## dodo jojo (26 مايو 2013)

اوعدك اننا هتكلم عن الحضاره السومريه..انا نفسي مش عارفها برده استفاد..بس بكره علشان مش هينفه انشؤر اكثر من موضوعين فى اليوم حسب القوانين..شكرا على مرورك واقتراحك ومتابعتك يا جوجو​


----------



## dodo jojo (28 مايو 2013)

اعجازات وغرائب الهرم:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=233300​


----------



## dodo jojo (28 مايو 2013)

حضارة سومر
الحضارة السومرية هي حضارة لمجموعات بشرية في جنوب شرق الهلال الخصيب (بلاد سومر) في العراق اليوم، خلال الألف الرابع قبل الميلاد، سمى السومريون بلادهم كن-جير (ken-gi) ولغتهم إمِ-جير ("eme-gir")، والتسمية شومر (سومر) هي تسمية أكادية لمنطقة جنوب العراق وسكانها، والتي تكرس استخدامها، من قبل الباحثين، مع إعادة اكتشاف الكتابة واللغة والثقافة السومرية، في القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي.

لغة 
 مقال تفصيلي :لغة سومرية
حتى اليوم لم يتم الكشف عن علاقة وطيدة أكيدة للغة السومرية مع أي من اللغات المعروفة، وبالتالي لايمكن تصنيفها ضمن العائلات اللغوية المدروسة (مع وجود العديد من الفرضيات حول ذلك)، وقد بقيت السومرية حية في جنوب بلاد الرافدين حتى 1700 ق.م تقريباً، وبقيت كلغة كتابة وخصوصاً في النصوص الدينية والأدبية حتى الألف الأول الميلادي، وهي مع ما كشف حتى الآن أول لغة مكتوبة (حوالي 3200 ق.م)، وبذلك تغطي الكتابة السومرية فترة تقدر بثلاثة ألاف سنة

منشأ 
لا زال منشأ السومريين مجهولاً حتى اليوم، ولكن لغتهم تأكد اختلافهم في النشأة عن جيرانهم الساميين والعيلاميين، فهناك فرضيات حول منشأهم في بلاد الرافدين وتطورهم فيها، إلا انه لا دلائل أثرية على ذلك، وفرضيات أخرى حول نشأتهم في آسيا الوسطى، وهجرتهم نحو بلاد الرافدين، لكن كذلك البحث الأثري لا يثبت ذلك، معظم الفرضيات تستخدم البحوث اللغوية في ذلك، ولا كنها مع ذلك لم توفق حتى الآن في تحديد منطقة نشوء سومريو اللغة. قبل عدة سنوات تمكن باحث عراقي أن يعيد جميع جذور اللغة السومرية إلى لغة بلاد الرافدين الأم، من خلال نظرية في السيمانتك. وأثبت أن جذرها اللغوي هو من ذات جذور اللغات الرافدينية الأخرى المسماة بالعائلة السامية.وتمكن من إعادة اللغات السامية إلى هذه الجذور القليلة لما قدم نظريته في السيمانتك الموسومة بالمنهج التفكيكي. وأبعد من ذلك تمكن من أن يثبت أن لغة بلاد الرافدين هاجرت إلى أوروبا ومناطق أخرى من العالم، وعدد كبير من اللغات الأوروبية الحالية تعود إلى لغة بلاد الرافدين القديمة، بعد أن اختلفت صوتياً عن لغة المنشأ.

تاريخ 
تعود بداية الحضارة السومرية لما يعرف بعصر أورك إلى بداية الألف الرابع ق.م، وهي مميزة ببدايات إنشاء المدن الأولى كما أنها ذات طراز فخاري محدد، وقد شكلت امتداداً لثقافة العُبيد، أولى المستوطنات الزراعية على متداد الفرات منذ الألف السادس ق.م المميزة بطرزها الفخارية ذات الألوان والطابع المحدد

عصر أوروك 
بدأ التاريخ السومري بما يعرف بعصر أوروك من حوالي 4000 ق.م إلى 3000 ق.م، فقد نشأت العديد من المستوطنات والقرى الزراعية على الفرات والتي تطور منها لاحقاً بعض المدن ،والتي شكلت أوروك المدينة الأهم بينهم، واالتي اشتهرت بمعبد إنانا فيها

عصر جمدة نصر 
في حوالي 3100 ق.م زاد عدد المزارعيين المشتغلين بالزراعة المروية بشكل كبير، وأصبحت مراكز المدن أماكن مقدسة، وانتهى هذه الفترة حوالي 2900 ق.م

الدولة السومرية القديمة 
في بداية عصر السلالات المبكرة نشأت مجموعة من المدن الدول (اداب-إريدو-إيسن-كيش-لاكاش-لارسا-نيبور-أور-أوروك) والتي شكل خضوعها لحكم واحد منذ 2800 ق.م الدولة السومرية القديمة، وذلك عبر سلسلة من القادة الحكام من مدن وعائلات حاكمة مختلفة كمات يلي
كيش
كان أول حاكم لسومر هو إتانا الذي عاش في فترة 2800 ق.م، وكان ملك مدينة كيش
أوروك
تلى ملك كيش، مسكياكاشر ملك أوروك، وأسس جنوباً من كيش أسرة حاكمة منافسة، ووسع نفوذه حتى شمل كامل الهلال الخصيب تقريباً، وخلفه ففي العام 2750 ق.م ابنه إنمِركار، الذي خلفه أحد قادة جيشه المدعو لوكالباندا، ثم عاد حكم سومر في العام 2700 ق.م إلى أسرة كيش عن طريق الملك إنمِباراكِسي
أكد
وحد الأكاديون- الذين سكنوا شمال سومر- بقيادة سرجون سومر تحت حكم أسرة واحدة من 2371 ق.م وحتى 2191 ق.م، واضحت في هذه الحقبة اللغة الأكادية هي لغة الدولة الرسمية، وانتهت هذه الفترة بغزو المنطقة من قبل الگوتيين (الجوتيين)

الدولة السومرية الحديثة 
دامت الدولة السومرية الحديثة من عام 2112 ق.م وحتى العام 2004 ق.م، وذلك تحت حكم أسرة أور الثالثة، الذين أعادوا الكتابة باللغة السومرية كلغة رسمية للدولة، ومن أعمالهم بناء العديد من الزاقورات، إلا أن نهاية هذه الفترة كانت قريبة على يد العيلاميين، خضعت سومر بعد ذلك للدولة البابلية القديمة (2000- 1595 ق.م)وآشور والدولة البابلية الحديثة (الكلدانية)

مجتمع سومر 
تعتبر الميزة الأساسية للحضارة السومرية هي تطويرها لحضارة متقدمة في بيئة طبيعية كلنت بحاجة إلى جهد إنساني كبير من اجل استثمارها متابعين بذلك الثورة الزراعية التي ترسخت معالمها في الهلال الخصيب إبان العصر الحجري الحديث إلى الثورة المدينية التي أوصلت الحضارة البشرية إلى ماهي عليه اليوم

كتابة 
وإن تكن الكتابة قد طورت في العديد من الثقافات البشرية على انفراد كما في مصر والصين والمايا، إلا أن الكتابة المسمارية تشكل حسب الأبحاث الحالية الأقدم بينها، وقد ساهم في نشرها الأكاديون والحيثيون بعد أن كتبوا لغاتهم بها، كما شكلت الأساس الذي انطلقت منه أبجدية أوغاريت

تقانة 
يعتبر اختراع العجلة الذي تم أيضاً لأول مرة في سومر، من الاخترات التقنية ذات الأهمية البالغة، والتي ارتبطت بتدجين الحيوانات واستخدامها ليس كموارد لتغذية وبعض الالمنجات الأخرى كجلود والعظام، إنما أيضاً كموارد لفاعليات إنتاجية، كستخدامها في الحرث والجر في الأعمال الزراعة، والنقل لاحقاً عند أختراع العربات حين ازداد عدد البشر في المراكز المدن الزراعية

زراعة وريّ 
في مجال الزراعة لم يدجن السومريون أنواع نباتات أو أنواع حيوانات جديدة غير التي كانت معروفة مسبقاً في القرى الزراعية الأولى للهلال الخصيب، إلا أنهم ساهموا في تطوير أساليب الري، والصناعات الغذائية في مجال مشتقات الألبان، لكن اعتماد أساليب الري الصناعي عبر شق القنوات وغمر الحقول بالمياه يعتبر من أهم عوامل تملح التربة الذي ساهم لاحقاً في ضعف الإنتاج الزراعي والتدهور الاقتصادي-الاجتماعي للعديد من المدن السومرية، وحسب الدراسات الحالية فقد كان السجل الغذائي في سومر يتكون بشكل أساسي من منتجات الحبوب والتمور والعسل والسمسم (الطحينية)، وعن البروتين فقد حصلو عليه من البيض والأجبان والأوز والبط والدجاج والجراد، وقليلاً من الحيوانات الكبرة كالبقر والحمير والخنازير والغنم والماعز، كما اصطادوا الأرانب والخنزير البري والماعز والغنم البري، والمها والغزلان، اما صيد الأسود فكانت رياضة الملوك، كذلك تم صيد الأسماك بشكل موسع

مهن 
بينت الحفريات (تنقيب) والنصوص الكتابية المتبقة من المدن السومرية وجود العديد من المهن والحِرف التي مارسها النساء والرجال، ويمكن تعدادها أهمها كالتالي:
صناعة المعجنات (فران)
مهنة تحضير اللحوم (لحام/قصاب)
مهنة تحضير الطعام (طباخ)
صناعة القصب كالسلال والبسط
صناعة الفخار (فاخوري)
مهنة قطع وإعداد الحجر (حجار)
صناعة التماثيل (نحات)
صناعة الخشب (نجار)
صناعة أدوات الوزن
صناعة القوارب
صناعة الملابس (خياط)
مهنة التزيين (حلاق)
مهنة الطب (طبيب)
مهنة التعليم (مدرس)
مهنة الكتابة (كاتب)
مهنة البناء (معمار)
مهن أدارية وقيادية
رئيس بلدية
ضابط
سفير
مدير معبد
كاهن
مدير مكتبة
ناظر أشغال

مدارس 
توصف المدارس في التقليد السومري على أنها بيوت الألواح، وقد كشفت البعثة الفرنسية في ماري بيتي ألواح، حيث كان الطلاب يجلسون على مقاعد من الأجر، كما أن قوائم الكلمات تشير إلى وجود نظام مدرسي في الألف الرابع ق.م، وشكلت النصوص المدرسية التي وجدت في شورباك والتي تعود إلى منتصف الألف الثالث ق.م دليل مباشر على ذلك، وقد وجد على نهايات ألواح التمارين أسماء الطلبة وأسماء ابائهم الذين كانوا يعملون في المهن الإدارية والقيادية بشكل أساسي ،هذا وكان على الطلبة في البداية تعلم 2000 مقطع-رمز مسماري، ومن بعض النصوص يمكن تتبع آليات التعليم من قبل المدرسين الذين يسمون آباءً، حيث نجد بعض الفكاهة كطريق لأيصال المعلومات، من مثل قصة" الذئب الذكي والذئاب التسعة الأغبياء"، لتعليم عملية الجمع
و من المرجح أن المعارف التي توجب على الطلبة إتقانها هي رسم (تخطيط) المقاطع الكتابية، واللغة السومرية مما يعني القدرة على الكتابة والقراءة، فقد توجب كتابة القصص التعليمية والحِكم والأناشيد والملاحم

رياضيات وفلك 
قدمت الحضارة السومرية أقدم ما هو معروف حتى الآن على الاشتغال بالرياضيات، فهم من طور استخدم النظام الستيني في العدّ، وأول من أوجد القبة، وأول من بنا الصروح الضخمة في أور وأوروك ولكش، كما هو معروف من الزقورات، الأمر الذي يحتاج إلى حسبات هندسية رياضية، كما تبين النصوص أنهم عرفوا بعض الكواكب منها كوكب عطارد

دين 
يعتبر الدين في سومر من أقدم الأديان الموثقة (كتابياً) في تاريخ البشرية، وقد كان لنصوصه الدينية تأثيراً واضحاً على مجمل أديان الهلال الخصيب وأحياناً المناطق المحيطة به، لقد قدس السومريون بالإضافة إلى الآلهة الرئيسية والقديمة، مجموعة من الآلهة الخاصة في كل مدينة على حدة والتي تنافست فيما بينها ورويداًً أحتلت مكان بعضها البعض في حال تشابه الصفات الممنوحة للآلهة المختلفة، لتشكل بانثيون سومري، يمكن تتبعه في الكثير من النصوص، وعلى الأخص ملحمة جلجامش التي كتبت أساساً في الزمن السومري وبقيت الكثير من الشخصيات الإلهية السومرية مضمنة بها على الرغم من التحرير وإعادة الكتابة الذي طالها عبر تعاقبالثقافات


تم قراءة جزء قبل وضعه..من ويكيبيديا الموسوعه الحره..اخوكم dodo jojo​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

*الله الموضوع دا حلو اوى يادودو
شكرا ياعسولة جداااااااااااا*


----------



## dodo jojo (28 مايو 2013)

على فكره انا عسول مش عسوله بس ما علينا..مشكوره لمرورك يا لارا..كتييييييير​


----------



## GoGo No Way (28 مايو 2013)

شكرا على تعبك .. وجهدك ...

بس فيه نقطة معلش عايزك تدور عليها كويس و تأنى فيها كويـــــس و معلش اعمل بيها موضوع منفصل عن حكاية السومريين والفضائيين ... !!!  لو ينفع يعنى ...


----------



## dodo jojo (29 مايو 2013)

طبعا انت تامر يا جوجو..اوعدك الموضوع اللى جاى يتكلم عن السومريين والفضائيين..شكرا كتير لارا وجوجو على مروركوا وعلى تقييمكم​


----------



## dodo jojo (29 مايو 2013)

العلاقه بين السومريين والفضائيين



باحث في الحضارة السومرية: نظرية الكائنات الفضائية هي الأقرب لنشأة الحضارة السومرية

اعتبر احد الباحثين المتخصصين بالحضارة السومرية ان النظرية التي تشير الى ان حضارة سومر شيدتها كائنات فضائية هي اقرب النظريات الى أصل السومريين.
وأضاف صباح حاتم لوكالة كردستان للأنباء(آكانيوز) اليوم أن "الأسئلة المحيرة في الحضارة السومرية تجيب عنها هذه النظرية بدقة كبيرة، وانها اقرب النظريات الى واقع نشأة وتطور الحضارة السومرية في جنوب العراق."
وأوضح الباحث الذي قضى 15 عاما في البحث عن اصل حضارة سومر ان "العلاقة بين الحضارة السومرية والسماء تكاد تكون ماثلة للعيان، اذ ان جميع التماثيل السومرية تتسم بعيون كبيرة شاخصة الى السماء، فضلا عن وجود إشارات ملحة في التاريخ والملاحم السومرية الى العلاقة بين الأرض والسماء، ومن بينها ملحمة كلكامش ورحلته الطويلة التي أكمل فيها دورة الأرض وجلب عشب الحياة من اميركا الجنوبية، ثم عودته عن طريق الشرق".
ويؤكد حاتم الذي بدأ حياته بدراسة فن النحت في كلية الفنون الجميلة حيث استهوته طبيعة التماثيل السومرية ودفعته الى البحث في اصول الحضارة السومرية انه "قضى يومين في تفحص ودراسة التماثيل السومرية والأختام الاسطوانية في المتحف البريطاني بشكل دقيق".
وقال "لقد قرأت جميع النظريات التي تفسر حضارة سومر وحللتها بدقة ووجدت ان نظرية الكائنات الفضائية هي الأقرب الى الواقع".
وتعد الحضارة السومرية واحدة من اعرق الحضارات في العالم ويعود تاريخ اقدم الوثائق المكتشفة عنها الى الألف الرابع قبل الميلاد.

الناحية التاريخية .
أذا هل قدم السومريون من الفضاء ؟ أم أخذوا علومهم من كائنات فضائية !
في هذا المقال المختصر جداً سنفتح باب للتأمل في الموضوع من باب تغيير نمط التفكير السائد والانطلاق إلى أفاق جديدة تفتحها لنا الأسطورة ، وربما هناك عوالم هي أكثر تطوراً من عوالم الكائنات الفضائية .
ظهر السومريون على صفحات التاريخ بصورة مفاجأة قبل ستة ألاف سنة وبدأت كتاباتهم ناضجة قبل ثلاثة ألاف سنة ، لم يكن هناك أي تدرج واضح في هذا الظهور الفذ الذي خط أول نواميس الحضارة ، عشر نظريات تتنافس على تفسير هذا الظهور المفاجئ كلها تقترح أماكن محيطة بالعراق القديم كمصدر لنزوح السومريين من مرتفعات الأناضول في أسيا الصغرى إلى أواسط أسيا والصين وجبال زاكروس في ايران وحتى مناطق الشام القريبة أو الأصل العربي (عاد) في الجزيرة العربية إلى الإيجيون في البحر المتوسط ولا تنتهي بوسط أوربا وتشابه اللغة السومرية مع نظيرتها الهنكارية . لماذا حصل هذا النزوح ؟ وحتى لو حصل كيف نفسر ظهور الحضارة بهذا الشكل المفاجئ .
هنا يقدم الدكتور خزعل الماجدي نظريته المعاكسة بأن الحضارة السومرية ذات ولادة محلية ، وما يظهر هنا وهناك من تشابه بين آواني الفخار أو طريقة الكتابة المقطعية هي بسبب تأثير حضارة السومريون بالجوار وليس العكس .
لكن هذه النظريات لم تجيب على السؤال الملح : كيف حصل السومريون على كل هذه العلوم والمعارف وكيف تطور لديهم الدين هكذا بحيث كانوا أكبر شعب متدين عرفه التاريخ ؟ نظرة واحدة فقط على فهرست كتاب ألواح سومر لصاموئيل كريمر ستجعلكم تعرفون لماذا الاستغراب ، الحضارة تبرز فجأة وبدون سابق إنذار !!!
هنا لو حاولنا أن نقفز على الفكر الأكاديمي التقليدي ونقترح أطروحة محتملة بوجود كائنات فضائية قادمة من حضارة متطورة زارت السومريين وتعايشت معهم فترة طويلة وعلمتهم فنون الكتابة والفلك والدين الري والهندسة والرياضيات المتطورة . عندها سيكون هؤلاء الزوار هم الذين نعتهم السومريون بالقادمين من السماء ، وهم من أصبح فيما بعد آلهة السومرين الكثر والذين صورتهم الرقم الطينية بشكل بشري كامل مع وجود الأجنحة في اغلب الأحيان .
عدد الإلهة السومرية يتجاوز الأربعة ألاف اله ..فهل هناك وعي فردي يتمكن من عبادة هذا العدد الكبير من الإلهة ؟ في كتابه الرائع متون سومر بذل الدكتور خزعل الماجدي جهود كبيرة في محاولة لرسم شجرة أنساب الإلهة السومرية ، وجاءت جهوده لتؤكد لنا بأن ما يتحدث عنه هم عبارة عن أقوام حقيقيون عاشوا في تلك الفترة من التاريخ ، هذا ما نستنتجه من قصص الإلهة ، الزواج ، الخلق ، الصراعات ، تقسيم الوظائف الأساسية .
في مكان أخر يشير بان السومريون كانوا يتعاملون مع ألهتهم على أنهم بشر بالفعل ، ولا اعرف لماذا لا نقول بأنهم كانوا فعلا من البشر ؟
يقول الماجدي (وتحفل الأساطير السومرية بمبدأ التشبيه الإنساني حيث تشبه الآلهة بالبشر تماماً في كل سلوكها وشكلها وولادتها وأحياناً موتها ( وهو نادر لأن الآلهة تتصف بالخلود ) وأحياناً لا نشعر مطلقاً أننا أمام إله بل أمام إنسان عادي أو ملك حكيم )
يعتقد السومريون بان الملوكية نزلت من الفضاء على أريدو ولمرتين ، ونرى في المسلات وحتى المتأخرة منها والسامية الأصل مثل مسلة حمورابي صورة الملك يستلم الملوكية من السماء (من اله الشمس شمش )
وفي معرض حديثة عن الإله انكي يقول في نفس الكتاب : ( هناك صورة له تظهره في الأغوار المائية وهو يسكن غرفة عجيبة وكأنها غواصة ) !!
أقول هنا ما الضير لو قلنا هي مركبة فضائية حقيقية ؟ وهل من المعقول أن يأتي من فراغ خيال الفنان السومري وهو يمثل انكي الاله داخل مركبته العجيبة ، أم انه شاهده بالفعل فيها !!
طبعا الكلام في هذا الموضوع ليس حديث العهد بل هو ربما يعود إلى السبعينات من القرن الماضي حينما قدم العالم الأمريكي (زكريا سيتشن ) كتابه الكوكب الاثنا عشر وكتابه الأخر المثير للجدل (كتاب أنكي المفقود)
والذي أكد فيه نتيجة لإعادة ترجمته للرقم الطينية السومرية أصل السومريون الفضائي مما أثار ضده الأوساط الدينية اليهودية لان الموضوع لن يخرج من أطار كون التوراة اليهودية نسخة كتبت بتصرف من الأساطير السومرية بلغتها الأكدية والبابلية في أيام السبي البابلي .وليست بحوث الكاتب ديفيد أيكة ببعيدة عن هذا التوجه بحسب ما جاء في كتابه السر الأكبر .
ومن خلال منهجه اللغوي الصارم يثبت لنا عالم عراقي راحل وهو عالم سبيط النيلي في كتابه ملحمة جلجامش ، الرحلة الفضائية لجلجامش ( مع التحفظ الشخصي على التأويلات التعسفية في الكتاب )ويتضح ذلك من استنتاج بديع لطريق صنع الأسلحة واختلاف أوزانها عن المعتاد ووصف الطريق من تبادل للظلمة والنور وكيفية حساب الوقت بوحدة قياس جديدة هي الساعة المضاعفة ، وأخيرا قصة الأرغفة الستة التي أعدها أنوبانشتم لجلجامش حينما وصل إليه والتي اثبت من خلالها له بان الساعة الواحدة التي نام فيها جلجامش قد استمرت لستة أيام بدليل التغيرات التي طرأت على أقراص الخبز .. وهذا يعني بدون شك اختلاف الزمن في هذا المكان أي إن هذه الحادثة لم تحصل على الأرض أكيداً .
وهكذا فأن قراءة ملحمة جلجامش مع أخذ الرحلة الفضائية بعين الاعتبار ستنتج رؤية في الذهن مختلفة ، نعم قصة الأرغفة الستة ونصيحة زوجة أوبانشتم بضرورة عودة جلجامش من نفس الباب الذي قدم منه ، وتفاصيل اللوح الثاني عشر من الملحمة لا تحيلنا إلى نسبية الزمن فقط ولكنها تدخلنا في معمعة الفيزياء الكوانتية حيث يكون البعد الرابع لاعباً أساسيا في الإحداث .
ولكن ماذا لو نظرنا وتأملنا في سيناريو أخر ، ربما يروق أكثر لذوي الميول الأكاديمية التقليدية ، يقترح هذا السيناريو الجديد ، بوجود حضارة متقدمة جداً على الأرض تطورت عبر ملايين السنين ، حضارة تفوق حضارتنا من الناحية التقنية بكثير ، اندثرت هذه الحضارة مع الطوفان الكبير ، والناجين من الطوفان بما كانوا يحملون من علوم ووعي تقني متطور قاموا ببناء الحضارة من جديد وبالتحديد من سومر ، نفس هؤلاء الناجين تحولوا إلى آلهة في قادم الزمان ، والأساطير السومرية أنما كانت تروي أحوالهم وقصصهم ومشاكلهم وصراعاتهم المستمرة .وهنا سيبقى السؤال المحرج هو عن الكيفية التي تم بها خلق الإنسان العاقل الحالي بحسب الأساطير السومرية ، وهل تعارض نظرية الخلق الدينية ؟
هذا الجدل سيبقى فلسفي أكثر من كونه تاريخي ، فهوس إنسان القرن الحادي والعشرين في خلق المثيل الآلي ( الروبورت ) ، شبيه بما تقدمه تلك الأساطير من أن خلق الإنسان كان بسبب الحاجة إليه في العمل ، فلو كانت تلك الحضارات متقدمة كفاية فربما هي تجاوزت مرحلة الريبوت الآلي إلى مرحلة الريبورت الواعي بهندسة بايلوجية متطورة !!
ارجو ان اكون افدتكم بموضوعى المتواضع..اخوكم dodo jojo..تم قراءته قبل وضعه من منتديات عراق الامل.​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

جمييييييييييييييييل اوى


----------



## GoGo No Way (29 مايو 2013)

جميـــــــــــــــــــــــل اوى ... وشكرا .. بس بجد المنتظرة اننا نناقش الكلام دة من اى ناحية دينية ..فلسفية.. تاريخية .. اى حاجة !!  علشان نكون فعلا استفدنا بيـــه .. 

وعموما الف شكر...


----------



## dodo jojo (29 مايو 2013)

انا هدفي من الموسوعه ان الناس تتناقش وتبحث وتشوف حقايق وخيالات وتثبت اللى هى عايزه تثبته وتجيب معلومات لو عايز تبتدى من دلوقتى يللا مثلا نبتدى من الناحيه التاريخيه..مشكور جوجو..مشكوره تاسونى لارا على التقييم كتيييييييير​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

*فعلا يادودو الموسوعة انا نفسى عرفت منها حاجات كتير اوى
استمر وانا متابعة جدااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## GoGo No Way (29 مايو 2013)

dodo jojo قال:


> انا هدفي من الموسوعه ان الناس تتناقش وتبحث وتشوف حقايق وخيالات وتثبت اللى هى عايزه تثبته وتجيب معلومات لو عايز تبتدى من دلوقتى يللا مثلا نبتدى من الناحيه التاريخيه..مشكور جوجو..مشكوره تاسونى لارا على التقييم كتيييييييير​



 شكرا استاذى .... وانا مستعد شوف حضرتك عايز تبدأ منين


----------



## dodo jojo (31 مايو 2013)

شكرا لارا..شكرا جوجو على مروركوا وتشجيعكوا..معلش يا جوجو ععلشان انا الفتره اللى جايه مشغول جدا بجد انا اسف فمعنديش مساحة الوقت اللى تسمحلى اتناقش..بجد حقيقي فعلا انا اسف..لكن انا تحت امرك فىت اى موضوع عايز تعرف عنه حاجه..انا تحت امرك​


----------



## dodo jojo (31 مايو 2013)

سلام:smi106: ونعمه​

الحضاره الصينيه













قامة الحضارة الصينية القديمة في وديان الأنهار الثلاثة وهي النهر الأصفر ويسمي بصيني (هوانج) وتعني النهر الأصفر بالصيني والنهر الأزرق (يانغ تشي كانغ) والنهر الجنوبي المسمي (سي كيانغ) حيث وجدت بقايا الإنسان القديم وتعود إلي نحو 400000 سنة حيث كان يعيش علي الصيد تم الزراعة والصيد وقد عثر علماء الآثار علي ألاف الكشوف التي ترجع إلي عصراً يتراوح بين 8000-6000 ق.م. هذه النقوش كانت لأشخاص و حيوانات تعيش في المنطقه
صور للحضاره الصينيه...

مرت الحضارة الصينية بمراحل تاريخية مهمة:
في عهد سلالة شانغ shang2765-1122 ق.م. سارت الصين إلي البرونز ثم إلي عصر الكتابة.
وكانت معبوداتهم في هذا الدور الأرواح المتعلقة بالقوة الطبيعية، كما عبدوا الأسلاف.
أما المرحلة الثانية فتبداء من غزو القبائل التي أتت من غرب الصين و التي استقرت في النهر الأصفر متخذة من هاو Hao عاصمة لهم. واقتبسوا من حضارة الدور السابق و حكموا ما بين 1122-256 ق.م. وأعطوا الحكم لرؤساء في المقاطعات، وتأسس في هذه الفترة نوع من الحكم الإقطاعي، وفي منتصف القرن الثالث ق.م. حصلت حروب كثيرة بين المقاطعات لأجل السيطرة، فنجحت مقاطعة تشين Chin في توحيد البلاد وأعطت اسمها لبلاد الصين كلها.
واعتقد الصينيون أن كتاباتهم من أصل إلهي، وهي بلا أبجدية، فلكل كلمة أو فكرة إشارة خاصة، و الأدب الصيني في هذا العصر، سمي بالأدب الكلاسيكي، ولقد جمعت المؤلفات الهامة لهذا العصر في مجموعة تسمى (كتب كونفوشيوس) وهذه الكتب هي:
"كتب التغيرات" وهو كتاب تنبؤ وتنجيم و " كتاب التاريخ" وهو مجموعة وثائق، و"كتاب الشعر" انتقاه كونفوشيوس، و"كتاب المراسم" أو القواعد المتعلقة بالسلوك. 
الديانة الكونفوشيوسية:
عاش كونفوشيوس ما بين 551-478 ق.م. فهو كونغ فوتزو Kung Fu Tzu ، أي قونغ الفيلسوف أو المعلم، عين حاكما علي مقاطعة لوLu ثم أصبح وزيراً فكان مثال العدل والنظام، ثم أصبح معلماً متجولاً متفرغاً للتعليم، ولم يكن مؤسس ديانة، إنما وضع قواعد شديدة للسلوك واللياقة.
وظهر من بعده فلاسفة منهم موتزو Mo Tzu الذي جعل البساطة والمحبة طريقاً لسعادة الإنسان ونشر الكونفوشيوسية في الصين منسيوس Mencius ، أما هسون تسو Hsun Tzu فقد قال أن الطبيعة البشرية سيئة، وإن صلاح الإنسان هو نتيجة التعلم المكتسب، والتمرن علي الصلاح. 
الديانة الطاوية: 
أسسها لاوتزو Lau Tzu ، وكان معاصراً لكونفوشيوس، ومارسة السلوك المعروف باسم طاو Tao ، ومبدأه يقوم على الزلة وعدم الاعتداد بالنفس، والكنوز الثلاثة هي : الرحمة، والبساطة، مع الاقتصاد والتواضع.
وقامت مناقشات حادة بين الكونفوشيوسية والطاوية، مع أن الصينيين ألهوا لاوتزو وكونفوشيوس فيما بعد، وانتقدت الطاوية الكونفوشيوسية التي نسيت العالم والطبيعة وتمركزت في الإنسان. 
ولقد أصبحت الكونفوشيوسية الديانة الرسمية منذ أيام الإمبراطور ووتي Wuti 140-87 ق.م. وحتى عام 1912م، حيث أعلنت الجمهورية الصينية.
وعادت الوحدة بعد فوضي المماليك في عصر سلالة سوي Sui 588-618م وسلالة تانغ 618-906م. وكانت سياسة ملوك هذه الأسرة التسامح بالنسبة للديانات الثلاث الرئيسية في الصين التي دخلتها البوذية مع بداية القرن الأول الميلادي، وبالنسبة للديانات الأخرى الإسلام والمسيحية واليهودية...
العلوم في الحضارة الصينية: 
كانت للحضارة الصينية منجازات عظيمة في مجال العلوم والصناعة والطب والفلك والمعمار، ففي مجال العلوم كتب الصينيون عن الخسوف وعن مجموعان من النجوم كما أوردوا ملاحظات علي الضوء وعن المرايا بأنواعها المقعرة والمحدبة والمستوية، كما أدركوا النسبة الصحيحة في النحاس والقصدير. 
أما في مجال الصناعة فقد اخترعوا حولي 105م الورق من قشر الشجر والقنب والخرق، وقد كانوا قبله يكتبون علي الخيزران والحرير ، والخيزران ثقيل والحرير غالٍ.
كما أخترع الصينيون البرود "نترات البوتاسيوم"واستعملوه في الأسلحة منذ نهاية القرن العاشر ، ولما أخذه العرب عنهم قالوا عنه "ثلج الصين" وقد أخذه العرب عن الصينيون وقالوا عنه ملح البارود.
وقد اخترعوا البوصلة والطباعة حيث عرفوا الحروف المتحركة مذ عام 1041م، وتقدمت الكيمياء فعرفوا الحبر الأسود والحبر الأحمر ، وأما في الرياضيات فقد حلوا بعض المعادلات المجهولة من الدرجة الأولي.
أما في المجال المعماري فقد اهتموا بالأنهار والترع، وبنوا سور الصين العظيم الذي انتهي بناؤه عام 214ق.م. في عهد الإمبراطور شيه هوانغ تي Shih Huang Ti ورمم في أوقات مختلفة. وارتفاعه ما بين 6-10 أمتار، وطوله 1400ميل.​



​
ارجو ان اكون افدتكم بموضوعى المتواضع..اخوكم dodo jojo..تم قراءته قبل وضعه 
المصدر:yahoo maktoob..موقع الدى فى دى العربي
http://dvd4arab.maktoob.com/f1161/1695251.html​


----------



## dodo jojo (31 مايو 2013)

سلام :smi106:ونعمه
علاقة التنين بالحضاره الصينيه

التنين.. أسطورة تلازم حياة الصينيين



للتنين مكانة في حياة الصينيين.. حيث يرتبطون به ارتباطاً وثيقاً منذ قديم الأزل.. ففي كل مرة تعرض فيه حفلات راقصة او استعراض ما في الحدائق العامة لابد وان يكون للتنين حضوره المميز حيث يرتدي عدد من الاشخاص لباس التنين ويقفزون في حركات مثيرة ومدهشة.

ما وي جيان ترى (36) عاماً، تقدس التنين وتعتقد أن الصينيين هم أبناؤه ومنهم امبراطور الصين الذي ترى أنه الزعيم الأوحد في الأرض.

وفيما يؤكد جونق نان وهو باحث في التاريخ الصيني ان التنين يرمز الى الاخلاق والفضيلة ومساعدة الاخرين ولا يرمز الى الشر والعداء لذا فهو حاضر في حياة الصينين - حسب اعتقاداتهم -.
في حين يرى آخر ان التنين يرمز الى الصين وهو المصطلح الذي يستخدمه الكثير في القول التنين الصيني.
وحياة الصينين مرتبطة بالتنين فكثير منهم يعتبرونه أباً لهم، ويحترمونه لاسيما وأن جزءاً من الشعب الصيني يرى أنه جاء من سلالة التنين!

ويقول الباحث لي شن يي ان التنين هو رمز القوة وأضاف ان معنى أسطورة التنين هو معنى خفي فعندما يستحيل الربيع وتسكن الرياح ويتأخر المطر تظهر مثل هذه الحيوانات في حياة الناس والتي دائماً لها مغزى في حياتهم مثل العنقاء والتنين والسلحفاء ووحيد القرن وفي كثير من الأحيان ترمز للقوة والمنعة والآن يستخدم هذا التنين للدلالة على الملك القديم وللزخرفة في المنازل والأماكن العامة، ويقال ان أول ملك تنين موجود في متحف في خونان وهو طويل جداً يحمل ألواناً مختلفة يشبه السحلية وكان سريعاً كالبرق يتحرك مثل السمكة في الماء وفي قوته كالصاروخ وكثير من الصفات التي جعلت منه رمزاً للقوة!

وفي قصور الأباطرة الصينيين في المدينة المحرمة في مساحة بلغت 720ألف متر مربع امتدت القصور والمباني الراقية داخل هذه المدينة بأجنحتها العديدة والمتميزة بزخارف لحيوان خرافي عرف بالتنين استخدمته الأسر الحاكمة رمزا للملك وهو يتوسط كل الرسوم.. ويعتبر هذا التنين تجميعا لأعضاء الحيوانات المفترسة ليكون رمزا للقوة والجبروت والسلطان!. وشكلت هذه الرسومات المتكررة مادة رئيسة للتعبير عن ثقافة وفن تلك الحقبة من تاريخ الصين.

فالتنين هذا الكائن الخرافي الذي تعود جذور ولادته إلى أساطير قديمة جدا ان كان يثير الرعب في الغرب فهو لا يحمل الدلالات نفسها في الصين. انه يجسد روح الصين وفلسفتها ونظرتها إلى الحياة وعليه فإن فهم رمزيته يساهم في فهم الذهنية الصينية التي تقوم على فلسفة الوئام وليس الخصام.

يعود تاريخ ولادة التنين الرمز إلى ولادة الصين نفسها، هذه الحضارة المعمّرة والأقدم في العالم التي لم تنقرض شأن غيرها من الحضارات

ويقول علماء الأنتروبولوجيا في الصين إن التنين هذا الكائن الخرافي ليس إلا عملية تسوية تاريخية لتوحيد أجزاء كبيرة من البلاد حيث كانت كل عائلة حاكمة تتخذ لها ولشعبها رمزاً كالافعى والنسر والنمر وغيره وقد قدر لأحدهم ان يوحد هذه الاجزاء تحت ممكلة واحدة دون المساس برموزهم او تغليب رمز احد على الاخر فكان ان اخترع هذا الكائن الخرافي الذي يمثل في شكله وصفاته وقوته جميع الحيوانات في تلك الحقبة التي تستخدم لرموز.

والمتأمل رسومات التنين يدرك أن أعضاءه مأخوذة من عدة حيوانات. فالتنين الراهن له قرون غزال وجلد أفعى ومخالب نسر وقوة نمر وسرعته وغيره، والتنين لا يرمز إلى الأمة الصينية فقط وإنما إلى روحها ووحدتها القائمة على التعددية المتناغمة.

وتسعى الصين حاليا إلى فصل سيرة حياة التنين الصيني عن مثيلاتها الغربية، والتي ترمز إلى الرذيلة بخلاف ما ترمز اليه التنانين الصينية. فالتنين الغربي يرمز إلى الهيمنة والسيطرة والاقتحام وعليه فإن تحرير التنين الصيني من معناه الغربي يعيده إلى طبيعته الصينية المسالمة الموحدة التي تنشد التناغم. والسلام بين الشعوب.

ان الصين تعتبر نفسها الان تتحرك كالتنين الذي لديه مرونه في عضلاته تمكنه من التحرك في كل الاتجاهات كما ان لديه المقدرة على التعايش في كل بقعة.

فقبل 7000آلاف سنة أي في العصر الحجري كان الصينيون يقدسون التنين وما زال الصينيون إلى الآن يصورون كل شيء جميل في حياتهم بانه على علاقة بذلك التنين فمنذ آلاف السنين وحتى الآن ما زال التنين يخترق كل شيء في حياة الصينيين فأصبح جزء من الثقافة الملتصقة بحياتهم حتى أصبح رمزاً للصين بصفته رمزاً للإمبراطور الأصفر
ارجو ان اكون افدتكم بموضوعى المتواضع..اخوكمdodo jojo...تم قراءته قبل وضعه من جريدة الرياض​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

لا تعليق طبعا
لانى انا بستفيد بجد من المواضيع دى اوى
ربنا يباركك ياقمر


----------



## dodo jojo (31 مايو 2013)

شكرا كتيييييييير يا لارا على التشجيع​


----------



## dodo jojo (3 يونيو 2013)

الحضاره البابليه
سلام:sami73: ونعمه
بابل تعني بالأكّدية (بوابة الإله) كان الفرس يطلقون عليها بابروش دولة بلاد ما بين النهرين القديمة. كانت تعرف قديما ببلاد سومر وبلاد سومر كانت تقع بين نهري دجلة والفرات جنوب بغداد بالعراق. فظهرت الحضارة البابلية ما بين القرنين 18ق.م. و6 ق.م. وكانت تقوم على الزراعة وليس الصناعة. وبابل دولة أسسها حمورابي عام 1763ق.م. وهزم آشور عام 1760 ق.م, وأصدر قانونه (شريعة حمورابي) وفي عام 1603ق.م. إستولى ملك الحيثيين مارسيليس علي بابل واستولى الآشوريون عليها عام 1240 ق.م. بمعاونة العلاميين. وظهر نبوخدنصر كملك لبابل (1245ق.م.- 1104 ق.م.) ودخلها الكلدانيون عام 721 ق.م.(ثم دمر الآشوريون مدينة بابل عام 689 ق.م. إلا أن البابليين قاموا بثورة ضد حكامهم الآشوريين عام 652 ق.م. وقاموا بغزو آشور عام 612 ق.م. واستولى نبوخدنصر الثاني علي أورشليم عام 587 ق.م. وسبي اليهود عام 586 ق.م. إلى بابل. وهزم الفينيقيين عام 585 ق.م. وبني حدائق بابل المعلقة. ثم إستولى الإمبراطور الفارسي قورش علي بابل عام538 ق.م. في زمن الملك الكلداني بلشاصر وضمها لإمبراطوريته.
أعظم ملوكها حمورابي (توفي عام 1750 ق.م.) والذي اشتهر بمجموعة القوانين المعروفة باسمه. وبعد حمورابي بفترة يسيرة أفل نجم هذه الأمبراطورية لتعود وتزدهر من جديد وتتسع رقعتها فتشمل فلسطين وتبلغ الحدود المصرية وذلك في الفترة التي سيطر خلالها الكلدانيون على بابل ابتداء من عام 625 قبل الميلاد. ويطلق على الإمبراطورية البابلية في هذه المرحلة اسم " الإمبراطورية البابلية الثانية". ويعتبر نبوخذ نصر أعظم ملوك بابل (605-562 ق.م.) في عهدها الجديد هذا، وكانت انذاك مطوقة بأسوار ضخمة ذات أبواب عريضة. وما هي إلا فترة قصيرة حتى سقطت بابل في يد كورش الثاني ملك الفرس (عام 539ق.م.). والحضارة البابلية من أعظم الحضارات القديمة. وقد حققت إنجازات ذات شأن في الفلك والرياضيات والطب والموسيقى.،تقع أطلال بابل حالياً على مقربة من مدينة الحلّة في وسط العراق.

الحضارة البابلية الاولى:
قامت الحضارة البابلية الاولى بعد طرد الغزاة (الكوتيون البرابرة) القادمون من القوقاز إلى الابد. بعد ان خربوا كل معالم الحضارة الاكدية. اذ خربوا المعابد والابنية المهمة وسرقوا الجواهر والاشياء الثمينة وحملواها إلى ديارهم الجبلية المتوحشة كان عصرهم عصرا اسودا سجله تاريخ وادي الرافدين. الدولة البابلية الأولى بدأت بالأموريويين في العصر الأكادي. ظهر الأموريون كما وصفتهم بعض النصوص الأموريه باهم (الذين لا يعرفون الحبوب) و (الرجل الذي يأكل اللحم النيء) و (الذي لا يعرف بيتا) و (الذي لا يدفن بعد الموت). الصفات السابقة تنطبق على البدوي الذي يقضي حياته في الحل والترحال. كان دخول الأموريون الساميون وادي الرافدين في البداية بأعداد قليلة ثم ازدادوا فهددوا وحدة مملكة أور الثالثة، كان لهم دور في إسقاط سلالة أور، اقاموا سلالات حاكمة في (أسين) و (لارسا) قبل سقوط عاصمة أور. من أهم الممالك الأمورية التي نشأت في بلاد الرافدين المملكه البابلية الأولى. حيث وصلت سلالة أمورية اإلى الحكم في بابل فأسست المملكة البابلية الأولى في بداية الألف الثاني قبل الميلاد .لم تكن بابل قبل هذا التاريخ من المراكز المهمة سياسيا أو اقتصاديا أو ثقافيا أو دينيا في وادي الرافدين، كانت بليدة صغيرة عرفها السومريون بـ (كا- دينجر- را) ، والأكاديون (باب – إليم) أي (بوابة الإله). تاريخ بابل الاول الحقيقي بدأ مع تأسيس ألامير الأموري (سومو أبوم) من السلالة البابلية الأولى وهو الذي بنى أسوار مدينة بابل. في عام حكمة الرابع عشر وسع حكمه فاحتل (ديلبات) الواقعة في الجنوب وأحاطها بسور للدفاع. كما كسب نفوذا في كيش وسيبار .بعد (سومو أبوم) تولى الحكم بعده (سابيئوم) باني مدينة بابل الحقيقي اذ أتم بناء السور الكبير للمدينة وأشاد أبنية للعبادة كما شن حملات عسكرية كبيرة وسع من خلالها منطقة نفوذ بابل. لم يستطع (سابيئوم) أن يقيم سياسة خارجية نشطة بسبب ظهور شخصيات قوية على عهده في بلاد الرافدين كـ (كودور مبوك) الذي استولى على لارسا ونصب إبنه ملكا على عرشها بالإضافة إلى أن قوة (إشنونة) كانت في تصاعد. على الصعيد الداخلي بنى (سابيئوم) معبد الإله (مردوك) المشهور في بابل (إزانجيلا). ثم إعتلى على العرش بعد (سابيوئوم ) إبنه (أبيل سين) الذي شمل بسلطته جزءا كبيرا من شمال بلاد بابل .تميز عهده بالهدوء كما تذكر تواريخ سنوات حكمه أنه بنى أسوارا للمدن التي شملت نفوذه كـ (كيش) و (ديليات) و (بارسبيا) و (سيبار). بعد (أبيل سين) تولى الحكم (سين موباليط) .عاصر (سين موباليط) ملكين كبيرين سيطرا على شمال بلاد الرافدين وجنوبها وهما (شمشي أدد الأول) ملك أشور و (ريم سين) ملك لارسا .توصل (سين موباليط) إلى عقد صداقة مع (شمشي أدد الأول) الذي أخضع إشنونا و ماري بينما اتسمت علاقاته مع (ريم سين) بالسوء توجه بحمله ضده في سنة حكمه الثالثة لكنه مني بالهزيمه، تروي تواريخ سنوات حكمه بانه بنى قلاعا كثيرة خاصة في الشمال وبناء معابد وحفر أقنية وإقامة سدود. برهنت الأحداث التالية أن (سين موباليط) كان رجلا ذا نظرة بعيدة تعلم منه إبنه حمورابي الكثير من الحكمة. حكم الملك العظيم (حمورابي) بابل وعندما تسلم الحكم كانت البلاد ترزح تحت قوى مختلفة تتنازع السلطة فيما بينها. عندما اعتلى (حمورابي) عرش بابل حارب أولا المدن المجاورة لبابل وضمها إلى حكمه دون عناء كبير لانحياز الشعب الآموري الذي كان يشكل أكثرية السكان القاطنين في هذه المدن . ثم اخذ (حمورابي) يفتح المدن السومرية في أواسط العراق وشرقه يحصنها وينظم الادارة فيها. انجز (حمورابي) اصلاحات داخلية كثيرة اجتذبت له قلوب الناس فالتفوا حوله. كون منهم جيشا قويا استطاع في حروب طاحنة شديدة الاستيلاء على مدن في الجنوب الاستيلاء على مدن في الشمال ثم قضى على دولة آشور القديمة فوحد الرافدين ثم افتتح المدن القريبة في بلاد الشام وسواحلها بذلك شكل (الامبراطورية البابلية الاولى).

الزقورات:
اهتم ملوك الدولة البابلية الاؤائل ببناء الزقورات المنصة الهائلة الارتفاع لتكون وسيلة لاتصال بين السماء والارض، صممت لتسهيل هبوط الالهة إلى الارض لتقصير المسافة بين السماء والارض. الزقورات بناء عالي مدرج يتألف من عدد من الطوابق يترواح عددها 7 أكبر الطوابق في الاسفل واصغر الطوابق في الاعلى التي يتوجها معبد صغير. قاعدة الزقورات مربعة او متسطيلة الشكل يتراوح ارتفاعها بين 30 إلى 50 مترا. الصعود للزقورة بثلاث سلالم..احدها محوري يتعامد مع أحد الاضلاع ويصل إلى الطابق العلوي.اما الاخران فجانبيان يلتقيان بالسلم المحوري في الطبقة الاولى. تقدم ابنية الزقورات الهائلة الحجم اوضح دليل على المستوى الفني العالي الذي بلغه فن العمارة القديم في بلاد الرافدين. في مجال استخدام الحساب والهندسة جعلت قواعد الزقورات ذات الاضلاع الطويلة بشكل متساوي منتظم دون اي فرق بين طول ضلع واخر. بعد الطبقة الاولى يصغر حجم الطبقات تتدريجيا بنسب منتظمة تشير إلى تناسق كبير. تتميز سلالمها الثلاث خاصة سلمها المحوري الذي يوصل إلى قمة الزقورة بأستقامة تامة. كان المعمار تواقا بأسلوب هندسي بارع. اهتم ملوك الدولة البابلية الاؤلى ايضا ببناء المعابد قرب الزقورات فتكون معبدا ارضيا تابعا لالزقورات او في امكنة بعيدة عن الزقورات فتكون معبدا مستقلا يكرس لعبادة اله او ملك من الملوك. تتميز معابد هذا العصر بأشكال منتظمة واضحة التفاصيل تكون اما مربعة او مستطيلة يحيط بكل منها سور ضخم تتجه اضلاعه نحو الجهات الاربع مزين من الخارج بعدد من الطلعات والدخلات. يتألف الجزء الداخلي للمعبد من ساحة مكشوفة صغيرة يحيط بها من ثلاث جوانب صف او صفان من الغرف المسقفة التي استخدمت لسكن الكهنة وخزن نذور المعبد وهداياه. هناك غرفة تضم تمثال الالهه ولذلك فأن معابد هذه الفترة كانوا يضعون تمثال الاله في مدخل المعبد مباشرة من أشهر هذه المعابد (معبد الاله انكي) في مدينة اور

المجتمع البابلي في عصر حمورابي:
المجتمع البابلي في عهد حمورابي كان مكون من ثلاث طبقات :
الطبقة الراقية ((الأستقراطية)) والتي عرفت بأسم لاميلو الذين لهم سيادة المجتمع
الطبقة العامة ((الموشكينو)) أي المساكين هم الأفراد الفقراء من الأحرار الذين عملوا بجميع المهن ولكنهم أفتقروا لكل الحقوق التي كانت تمتع بها الطبقة الأرستقراطية .
طبقة الرقيق ((واردوم)) وهم الذين ولدو بالرق وأسرى الحرب فكانت لهم بعض الحقوق فقد كان بأمكانهم التملك وأدارة بعض الأعمال الخاصة بهم وأقتراض المال وحتى أنهم كانوا يستطيعون شراء أنفسهم وكأن بأماكن النساء الحرائر التملك ولهن حقوق شرعية أخرى وقد عرف أن الأباء عادة هم من يختارون الأزواج لبناتهم . والمضحك بالامر أن طبقة الرقيق لها حقوق أكثر مما لدي الطبقة العامة

اللغه:
تنتمي لغة البابليين إلى مجموعة اللغات (السامية)، كما اصطلح المستشرقون على تسمية لغات شعوب منطقة جنوب غربي آسيا (العرب والآراميون والكنعانيون والأكديون). واللغة البابلية ومعها اللغة الآشورية فرعان من اللغة الأكدية التي سادت في بلاد ما بين النهرين قبل ظهور المملكة البابلية القديمة والمملكة الآشورية القديمة. واستطاعت اللغة البابلية التي وصلت في عهد الملك حمورابي إلى مرحلة النضج والكمال الذي يتجلى في قانون حمورابي، أن تسود عالم الشرق القديم، وتغدو لغة الوثائق السياسية والاقتصادية في تلك المناطق نحو ألف عام، إلى أن حلت محلها اللغة الآرامية الشقيقة. أما كتابتها فكانت بالخط المسماري المقطعي الذي طورته ليخدم أغراضها المختلفة.
تم قراءة جزء منه قبل وضعه..ارجو ان اكون افدتكم بموضوعى المتواضع..اخوكم dodo jojo..منقول ويكيبيديا الموسوعه الحره.​


----------



## dodo jojo (3 يونيو 2013)

سلام:sami73: ونعمه
الحضاره البابليه:-
بابل تعني بالأكّدية (بوابة الإله) كان الفرس يطلقون عليها بابروش دولة بلاد ما بين النهرين القديمة. كانت تعرف قديما ببلاد سومر وبلاد سومر كانت تقع بين نهري دجلة والفرات جنوب بغداد بالعراق. فظهرت الحضارة البابلية ما بين القرنين 18ق.م. و6 ق.م. وكانت تقوم على الزراعة وليس الصناعة. وبابل دولة أسسها حمورابي عام 1763ق.م. وهزم آشور عام 1760 ق.م, وأصدر قانونه (شريعة حمورابي) وفي عام 1603ق.م. إستولى ملك الحيثيين مارسيليس علي بابل واستولى الآشوريون عليها عام 1240 ق.م. بمعاونة العلاميين. وظهر نبوخدنصر كملك لبابل (1245ق.م.- 1104 ق.م.) ودخلها الكلدانيون عام 721 ق.م.(ثم دمر الآشوريون مدينة بابل عام 689 ق.م. إلا أن البابليين قاموا بثورة ضد حكامهم الآشوريين عام 652 ق.م. وقاموا بغزو آشور عام 612 ق.م. واستولى نبوخدنصر الثاني علي أورشليم عام 587 ق.م. وسبي اليهود عام 586 ق.م. إلى بابل. وهزم الفينيقيين عام 585 ق.م. وبني حدائق بابل المعلقة. ثم إستولى الإمبراطور الفارسي قورش علي بابل عام538 ق.م. في زمن الملك الكلداني بلشاصر وضمها لإمبراطوريته.
أعظم ملوكها حمورابي (توفي عام 1750 ق.م.) والذي اشتهر بمجموعة القوانين المعروفة باسمه. وبعد حمورابي بفترة يسيرة أفل نجم هذه الأمبراطورية لتعود وتزدهر من جديد وتتسع رقعتها فتشمل فلسطين وتبلغ الحدود المصرية وذلك في الفترة التي سيطر خلالها الكلدانيون على بابل ابتداء من عام 625 قبل الميلاد. ويطلق على الإمبراطورية البابلية في هذه المرحلة اسم " الإمبراطورية البابلية الثانية". ويعتبر نبوخذ نصر أعظم ملوك بابل (605-562 ق.م.) في عهدها الجديد هذا، وكانت انذاك مطوقة بأسوار ضخمة ذات أبواب عريضة. وما هي إلا فترة قصيرة حتى سقطت بابل في يد كورش الثاني ملك الفرس (عام 539ق.م.). والحضارة البابلية من أعظم الحضارات القديمة. وقد حققت إنجازات ذات شأن في الفلك والرياضيات والطب والموسيقى.،تقع أطلال بابل حالياً على مقربة من مدينة الحلّة في وسط العراق.

الحضارة البابلية الاولى:
قامت الحضارة البابلية الاولى بعد طرد الغزاة (الكوتيون البرابرة) القادمون من القوقاز إلى الابد. بعد ان خربوا كل معالم الحضارة الاكدية. اذ خربوا المعابد والابنية المهمة وسرقوا الجواهر والاشياء الثمينة وحملواها إلى ديارهم الجبلية المتوحشة كان عصرهم عصرا اسودا سجله تاريخ وادي الرافدين. الدولة البابلية الأولى بدأت بالأموريويين في العصر الأكادي. ظهر الأموريون كما وصفتهم بعض النصوص الأموريه باهم (الذين لا يعرفون الحبوب) و (الرجل الذي يأكل اللحم النيء) و (الذي لا يعرف بيتا) و (الذي لا يدفن بعد الموت). الصفات السابقة تنطبق على البدوي الذي يقضي حياته في الحل والترحال. كان دخول الأموريون الساميون وادي الرافدين في البداية بأعداد قليلة ثم ازدادوا فهددوا وحدة مملكة أور الثالثة، كان لهم دور في إسقاط سلالة أور، اقاموا سلالات حاكمة في (أسين) و (لارسا) قبل سقوط عاصمة أور. من أهم الممالك الأمورية التي نشأت في بلاد الرافدين المملكه البابلية الأولى. حيث وصلت سلالة أمورية اإلى الحكم في بابل فأسست المملكة البابلية الأولى في بداية الألف الثاني قبل الميلاد .لم تكن بابل قبل هذا التاريخ من المراكز المهمة سياسيا أو اقتصاديا أو ثقافيا أو دينيا في وادي الرافدين، كانت بليدة صغيرة عرفها السومريون بـ (كا- دينجر- را) ، والأكاديون (باب – إليم) أي (بوابة الإله). تاريخ بابل الاول الحقيقي بدأ مع تأسيس ألامير الأموري (سومو أبوم) من السلالة البابلية الأولى وهو الذي بنى أسوار مدينة بابل. في عام حكمة الرابع عشر وسع حكمه فاحتل (ديلبات) الواقعة في الجنوب وأحاطها بسور للدفاع. كما كسب نفوذا في كيش وسيبار .بعد (سومو أبوم) تولى الحكم بعده (سابيئوم) باني مدينة بابل الحقيقي اذ أتم بناء السور الكبير للمدينة وأشاد أبنية للعبادة كما شن حملات عسكرية كبيرة وسع من خلالها منطقة نفوذ بابل. لم يستطع (سابيئوم) أن يقيم سياسة خارجية نشطة بسبب ظهور شخصيات قوية على عهده في بلاد الرافدين كـ (كودور مبوك) الذي استولى على لارسا ونصب إبنه ملكا على عرشها بالإضافة إلى أن قوة (إشنونة) كانت في تصاعد. على الصعيد الداخلي بنى (سابيئوم) معبد الإله (مردوك) المشهور في بابل (إزانجيلا). ثم إعتلى على العرش بعد (سابيوئوم ) إبنه (أبيل سين) الذي شمل بسلطته جزءا كبيرا من شمال بلاد بابل .تميز عهده بالهدوء كما تذكر تواريخ سنوات حكمه أنه بنى أسوارا للمدن التي شملت نفوذه كـ (كيش) و (ديليات) و (بارسبيا) و (سيبار). بعد (أبيل سين) تولى الحكم (سين موباليط) .عاصر (سين موباليط) ملكين كبيرين سيطرا على شمال بلاد الرافدين وجنوبها وهما (شمشي أدد الأول) ملك أشور و (ريم سين) ملك لارسا .توصل (سين موباليط) إلى عقد صداقة مع (شمشي أدد الأول) الذي أخضع إشنونا و ماري بينما اتسمت علاقاته مع (ريم سين) بالسوء توجه بحمله ضده في سنة حكمه الثالثة لكنه مني بالهزيمه، تروي تواريخ سنوات حكمه بانه بنى قلاعا كثيرة خاصة في الشمال وبناء معابد وحفر أقنية وإقامة سدود. برهنت الأحداث التالية أن (سين موباليط) كان رجلا ذا نظرة بعيدة تعلم منه إبنه حمورابي الكثير من الحكمة. حكم الملك العظيم (حمورابي) بابل وعندما تسلم الحكم كانت البلاد ترزح تحت قوى مختلفة تتنازع السلطة فيما بينها. عندما اعتلى (حمورابي) عرش بابل حارب أولا المدن المجاورة لبابل وضمها إلى حكمه دون عناء كبير لانحياز الشعب الآموري الذي كان يشكل أكثرية السكان القاطنين في هذه المدن . ثم اخذ (حمورابي) يفتح المدن السومرية في أواسط العراق وشرقه يحصنها وينظم الادارة فيها. انجز (حمورابي) اصلاحات داخلية كثيرة اجتذبت له قلوب الناس فالتفوا حوله. كون منهم جيشا قويا استطاع في حروب طاحنة شديدة الاستيلاء على مدن في الجنوب الاستيلاء على مدن في الشمال ثم قضى على دولة آشور القديمة فوحد الرافدين ثم افتتح المدن القريبة في بلاد الشام وسواحلها بذلك شكل (الامبراطورية البابلية الاولى).

الزقورات:
اهتم ملوك الدولة البابلية الاؤائل ببناء الزقورات المنصة الهائلة الارتفاع لتكون وسيلة لاتصال بين السماء والارض، صممت لتسهيل هبوط الالهة إلى الارض لتقصير المسافة بين السماء والارض. الزقورات بناء عالي مدرج يتألف من عدد من الطوابق يترواح عددها 7 أكبر الطوابق في الاسفل واصغر الطوابق في الاعلى التي يتوجها معبد صغير. قاعدة الزقورات مربعة او متسطيلة الشكل يتراوح ارتفاعها بين 30 إلى 50 مترا. الصعود للزقورة بثلاث سلالم..احدها محوري يتعامد مع أحد الاضلاع ويصل إلى الطابق العلوي.اما الاخران فجانبيان يلتقيان بالسلم المحوري في الطبقة الاولى. تقدم ابنية الزقورات الهائلة الحجم اوضح دليل على المستوى الفني العالي الذي بلغه فن العمارة القديم في بلاد الرافدين. في مجال استخدام الحساب والهندسة جعلت قواعد الزقورات ذات الاضلاع الطويلة بشكل متساوي منتظم دون اي فرق بين طول ضلع واخر. بعد الطبقة الاولى يصغر حجم الطبقات تتدريجيا بنسب منتظمة تشير إلى تناسق كبير. تتميز سلالمها الثلاث خاصة سلمها المحوري الذي يوصل إلى قمة الزقورة بأستقامة تامة. كان المعمار تواقا بأسلوب هندسي بارع. اهتم ملوك الدولة البابلية الاؤلى ايضا ببناء المعابد قرب الزقورات فتكون معبدا ارضيا تابعا لالزقورات او في امكنة بعيدة عن الزقورات فتكون معبدا مستقلا يكرس لعبادة اله او ملك من الملوك. تتميز معابد هذا العصر بأشكال منتظمة واضحة التفاصيل تكون اما مربعة او مستطيلة يحيط بكل منها سور ضخم تتجه اضلاعه نحو الجهات الاربع مزين من الخارج بعدد من الطلعات والدخلات. يتألف الجزء الداخلي للمعبد من ساحة مكشوفة صغيرة يحيط بها من ثلاث جوانب صف او صفان من الغرف المسقفة التي استخدمت لسكن الكهنة وخزن نذور المعبد وهداياه. هناك غرفة تضم تمثال الالهه ولذلك فأن معابد هذه الفترة كانوا يضعون تمثال الاله في مدخل المعبد مباشرة من أشهر هذه المعابد (معبد الاله انكي) في مدينة اور

المجتمع البابلي في عصر حمورابي:
المجتمع البابلي في عهد حمورابي كان مكون من ثلاث طبقات :
الطبقة الراقية ((الأستقراطية)) والتي عرفت بأسم لاميلو الذين لهم سيادة المجتمع
الطبقة العامة ((الموشكينو)) أي المساكين هم الأفراد الفقراء من الأحرار الذين عملوا بجميع المهن ولكنهم أفتقروا لكل الحقوق التي كانت تمتع بها الطبقة الأرستقراطية .
طبقة الرقيق ((واردوم)) وهم الذين ولدو بالرق وأسرى الحرب فكانت لهم بعض الحقوق فقد كان بأمكانهم التملك وأدارة بعض الأعمال الخاصة بهم وأقتراض المال وحتى أنهم كانوا يستطيعون شراء أنفسهم وكأن بأماكن النساء الحرائر التملك ولهن حقوق شرعية أخرى وقد عرف أن الأباء عادة هم من يختارون الأزواج لبناتهم . والمضحك بالامر أن طبقة الرقيق لها حقوق أكثر مما لدي الطبقة العامة

اللغه:
تنتمي لغة البابليين إلى مجموعة اللغات (السامية)، كما اصطلح المستشرقون على تسمية لغات شعوب منطقة جنوب غربي آسيا (العرب والآراميون والكنعانيون والأكديون). واللغة البابلية ومعها اللغة الآشورية فرعان من اللغة الأكدية التي سادت في بلاد ما بين النهرين قبل ظهور المملكة البابلية القديمة والمملكة الآشورية القديمة. واستطاعت اللغة البابلية التي وصلت في عهد الملك حمورابي إلى مرحلة النضج والكمال الذي يتجلى في قانون حمورابي، أن تسود عالم الشرق القديم، وتغدو لغة الوثائق السياسية والاقتصادية في تلك المناطق نحو ألف عام، إلى أن حلت محلها اللغة الآرامية الشقيقة. أما كتابتها فكانت بالخط المسماري المقطعي الذي طورته ليخدم أغراضها المختلفة.
تم قراءة جزء منه قبل وضعه..ارجو ان اكون افدتكم بموضوعى المتواضع..اخوكم dodo jojo..منقول ويكيبيديا الموسوعه الحره.​


----------

